# Software-Tastatur des Android-Studio-Emulators öffnen?



## Siegfried3125 (28. Aug 2015)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Android Studio Entwicklungsumgebung. Und zwar, wenn ich meine App mithilfe eines Emulators öffne, und ein "EditText-Feld in meiner App eingefügt habe, müsste doch normalerweise, wenn ich auf das EditText-Feld klicke, sich die Software-Tastatur öffnen.

...Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass ich bei den Einstellungen für den Emulator den Haken hinter "Hardware keyboard present" weglassen muss...

Hier sind meine Einstellungen zu meinem benutzten Emulator:
https://gyazo.com/d450e1277e32bdef863e11c846c2980c

Muss ich bei der Skin-Einstellung noch etwas ändern? An sich eigentlich nicht. Mich wundert es, dass sich die Software-Tastatur nicht öffnet. :/

Ich hoffe, mir kann geholfen werden. 

Lg
Siegfried


----------

